
Ask HN: Is there a site like unsplash but for fantasy/science fiction art? - redxblood
Most of you probably know unsplash, its a site that has high quality photography images that you can use for free.<p>Im looking for an equivalent, but for digital art.
======
kowdermeister
I don't know about dedicated ones, but I would explore here:

Flickr:
[https://www.flickr.com/search/advanced/](https://www.flickr.com/search/advanced/)
(turn on CC image search)

[http://creative-commons.deviantart.com/](http://creative-
commons.deviantart.com/)

[http://source.pixite.co/](http://source.pixite.co/)

[http://allthefreestock.com/](http://allthefreestock.com/)

------
roryisok
Desktoppr is a nice wallpaper app that puts images in your dropbox. A lot of
fantasy and sf art in the mix but not exclusively

Are you thinking of building something? I'd say there's a market for it
(though no obvious monetization strategy I can think of)

------
yodon
There are tons of sites that let you download tons of 3D models for free. The
problem is that the majority of those models were ripped off out of commercial
games and projects and there is no hint of a valid Creative Commons or any
other kind of license to use those items.

~~~
roryisok
I don't think he means 3d models so much as digital paintings - fantasy art
for background wallpaper

------
emilsedgh
[http://deviantart.com](http://deviantart.com)

~~~
roryisok
Some great stuff on DA but you have to wade through an awful lot of muck to
find it

------
pjc50
#payyourartists !

There's artstation, you could look around and commission/buy rights to images
from there.

